# Plasticut?



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this plastic pipe cutter?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's made by rothenberger


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No but I used the ridgid ones....they suck. don't get them unless you're making slinkies.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like the Raptor brand copper auto-cut available at Ferguson. I use mine all the time to cut CPVC. Lenox has an exellent set also.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

don't waste your money,just buy a set of ratchet cutters for plastic pipe,lowes sells a set of ratchet cutters made by kobalt that will cut up to 1-1half pvc pipe and they work really good,and if they break or mess up,guaranttee for life,just take them back for another pair


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

sparky said:


> don't waste your money,just buy a set of ratchet cutters for plastic pipe,lowes sells a set of ratchet cutters made by kobalt that will cut up to 1-1half pvc pipe and they work really good,and if they break or mess up,guaranttee for life,just take them back for another pair


Dear sparkles ,,

We do not promote blowes around here nor home cheapo. 
We promote our wholesales. The stores mentioned above are the exact reason why we our not making doctor wages for our doctor practices.

Plumbing is the heart of the house


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Dear sparkles ,,
> 
> We do not promote blowes around here nor home cheapo.
> We promote our wholesales. The stores mentioned above are the exact reason why we our not making doctor wages for our doctor practices.
> ...



This is so true. One of the main problems is the makers of the plumbing products like pipe and fittings and tool makers.if they were to choose not to sell to box stores and only wholesalers who only sell to tradesmen, we would make those wages. The hvac industry is like this.try finding r33 refridgerant or compressors or any parts at a box store , and try buying these supplies at a supplier without a license....this needs to happen with plumbing.but theres a line to draw in the sand, every american deserves the right to fix or build his own home.i would go ape**** the day a man loses natural god given liberties like that


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Screw the plumbing supply house. They charge way too much, have terrible hours and (here's the big one) have NO loyalty to plumbers so why should I be loyal to them?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Screw the plumbing supply house. They charge way too much, have terrible hours and (here's the big one) have NO loyalty to plumbers so why should I be loyal to them?


Dang man,
Totally opposite here. I get tons of respect and referrals here.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Screw the plumbing supply house. They charge way too much, have terrible hours and (here's the big one) have NO loyalty to plumbers so why should I be loyal to them?


see how many times you can get 21/2 copper for 13.50 per foot. My supply houses have given me there phone number so I can call in an emergency and they will open there doors. Sounds like there plumber friendly to me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

When I used to do hvac the first thing they ask you in a HVAC supply house is "Who do you work for or are you licensed". "Sorry, we don't sell to individuals". Not a plumbing supply house. They sell to every and anyone. Ferguson, Keenan(Hajoca), no matter....they sell to everyone.

Those supply houses gonna open those doors up on a saturday at 7pm cause you need 1 slip coupling? How long till someone gets there? Meanwhile the clock is ticking and you're wasting time. There is one supply house I frequent because it's privately owned and the father's name is the company and the son's run it now. But they close at 530 just like the other supply houses. Need that one part or material....HD or lowes here I come.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> When I used to do hvac the first thing they ask you in a HVAC supply house is "Who do you work for or are you licensed". "Sorry, we don't sell to individuals". Not a plumbing supply house. They sell to every and anyone. Ferguson, Keenan(Hajoca), no matter....they sell to everyone. Those supply houses gonna open those doors up on a saturday at 7pm cause you need 1 slip coupling? How long till someone gets there? Meanwhile the clock is ticking and you're wasting time. There is one supply house I frequent because it's privately owned and the father's name is the company and the son's run it now. But they close at 530 just like the other supply houses. Need that one part or material....HD or lowes here I come.


Let's be realistic here, I wouldn't call to have them open after hours for a coupling! I am not opposed to stopping by the box store in a pinch, I will call my salesman cell on a Saturday for a 75 gallon water heater or 300' of copper pipe I need. Yes, I am loyal to my supply house because they take care of me. That's the difference between a plumber and a drain cleaner.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Qball415 said:


> Let's be realistic here, I wouldn't call to have them open after hours for a coupling! I am not opposed to stopping by the box store in a pinch, I will call my salesman cell on a Saturday for a 75 gallon water heater or 300' of copper pipe I need. Yes, I am loyal to my supply house because they take care of me. That's the difference between a plumber and a drain cleaner.


 I have had my supply houses run up and set out parts in back like water heaters and they had no problem with it. And yes we all have moments where it is easy to run by the depot or lowes but it isn't good practice.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Let's be realistic here, I wouldn't call to have them open after hours for a coupling! I am not opposed to stopping by the box store in a pinch, I will call my salesman cell on a Saturday for a 75 gallon water heater or 300' of copper pipe I need. Yes, I am loyal to my supply house *because they take care of me*. That's the difference between a plumber and a drain cleaner.


Tell me how they take care of you cause I need to pass that info to these guys up here, lol!!!!


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I have to say my local fergy takes care of me. Meaning prices and customer service. If I am buying expensive tools, I text the manager at night and within 15 min he is giving me prices.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Honestly, when I don't will call orders in I get front office orders meaning I walk past the line into the office and order there. My prices are about 5% above cost. We have the sales counter guys cell number for emergencies. 20% of my calls are referred from the counter sales guys! I would say I get taken care of! For my appreciation I will have lunch catered there once a year and we bring donuts in sometimes. My main sales guy gets gets gift card for Christmas for our appreciation.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I get taken care of pretty well at my wholesale house. Of course I do about 70K a year there so they better. I know I'm not their biggest account but it would still hurt if I walked away. Try asking blowes for some 30 year old Sloan part, or a ancient toilet rebuild. The wholesaler finds it, and gets it to me.


----------

